# NBD Dingwall NG-2



## d00by (Jan 5, 2015)

Hey guys!!! Ive had my ng-2 for a little over a month now. Ive finally got it dialed as far as live tone and I am in love. Everything about this bass is perfect for what I want, and the Darkglass pre-amp is something I now want in my other combustion and any bass I have in the future. 


Also included in the pics are my other combustion, and my ibanez rg-8.

Enjoy!!


----------



## pushpull7 (Jan 5, 2015)

You guys are killin' it with Dingwalls!


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 5, 2015)

Wooh more NG2 goodness! 

I originally wanted the green, damn you! 

HNBD dooder


----------



## superash (Jan 5, 2015)

So jelly.
Have fun with him/her!


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 5, 2015)

Ah I didn't know these were shipping already! Congrats man, looks (and I bet sounds/plays too, knowing Dingwalls) killer! Dingwalls for me personally are one of those "love how they sound, wish my fingers were longer/joints were better" basses. I've owned 2-3 now and every time I get them I love everything about them except how my joints feel after I'm done playing them!  Stupid RA is ruining some of the best basses out there for me, love me some Dingwall basses!


----------



## d00by (Jan 5, 2015)

Thank you eeveryone for the kind words. This bass is a truly remarkable instrument. With the genius collaboration of
Sheldon, Doug, and Nolly, it was an easy choice and we'll worth every dollar.




HighGain510 said:


> Ah I didn't know these were shipping already! Congrats man, looks (and I bet sounds/plays too, knowing Dingwalls) killer! Dingwalls for me personally are one of those "love how they sound, wish my fingers were longer/joints were better" basses. I've owned 2-3 now and every time I get them I love everything about them except how my joints feel after I'm done playing them!  Stupid RA is ruining some of the best basses out there for me, love me some Dingwall basses!



Haha I know what you mean! Guitar is much easier on my hands than bass. Between too many years of incorrect form and crashing just about anything with handlebars, my hands are starting to get soar and ache a lot.


----------



## Angelus (Jan 5, 2015)

I'm a guitar player but I need one of this. Congrats.


----------



## russmuller (Jan 5, 2015)

Oh man... I can't wait to get mine. I've heard great things about that preamp. Is there a significant tonal difference between the two pickups? Being so close together, I imagine there change in character from position is less than basses where they're spaced further apart.


----------



## d00by (Jan 6, 2015)

russmuller said:


> Oh man... I can't wait to get mine. I've heard great things about that preamp. Is there a significant tonal difference between the two pickups? Being so close together, I imagine there change in character from position is less than basses where they're spaced further apart.



There's not a whole lot of difference in my opinion between the two, but the main factor is running them both together in series which gives this insane humbucker grindy sound that just cuts thru like crazy. Ive pretty much only been running them in series only.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M6kKCUf6EvU

this link gives a slight idea between the positions. Much more noticeable with more aggressive playing and distortion etc.


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 6, 2015)

Is that a good representation of the green color? It looks more pea green than the one on the Dingwall page. But either way, that's an awesome instrument. I want one so bad!!!!


----------



## d00by (Jan 6, 2015)

Hollowway said:


> Is that a good representation of the green color? It looks more pea green than the one on the Dingwall page. But either way, that's an awesome instrument. I want one so bad!!!!



Yes, the dingwall photos look more like lime green, but youre right its more like a pea green. But yep, either way I love it to death. Im a fan of all greens!


----------



## illimmigrant (Jan 8, 2015)

How does the sound of the NG-2 compare to the regular combustion? I have a combustion now, but I'm wondering if the NG-2 is worth the upgrade.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Jan 8, 2015)

Dat color! Is it yellow? Is it green? 

The world may never know. ..


----------



## Adamewf (Jan 8, 2015)

My bass player is interested in getting an NG-2. Just curious, how much do they retail for?


----------



## KBurks (Jan 8, 2015)

Roughly $1400 if I remember correctly.


----------



## russmuller (Jan 8, 2015)

$1,600 USD is what I'm paying for mine here in the states.


----------



## FromTheMausoleum (Jan 9, 2015)

Yep $1600, though if you pay a little extra they can get a Kalium/Circle K string set and set it up to the tuning you want.

Oh, and happy NBD you lucky lucky man, I'm still waiting on my Ferrari red. 1-2 more weeks to go!


----------



## Adamewf (Jan 10, 2015)

Thanks guys. Luckily these bad boys are made here in Canada, hopefully that translates to a cheaper price due to the lack of import fees.


----------



## d00by (Jan 12, 2015)

Adamewf said:


> Thanks guys. Luckily these bad boys are made here in Canada, hopefully that translates to a cheaper price due to the lack of import fees.



Well actually the ng-2s are made and built in China, then shipped back to Dingwall for final inspection and set up.

One of the reasons for delays on the first run was Sheldon wanting tighter tolerances from the builders in China, so it took them a bit longer to get them back to Canada.


----------



## russmuller (Jan 12, 2015)

d00by said:


> One of the reasons for delays on the first run was Sheldon wanting tighter tolerances from the builders in China, so it took them a bit longer to get them back to Canada.



Oh wow, I didn't know that part. Well kudos to Sheldon for not cutting corners.


----------



## slim231990 (Jan 12, 2015)

Man I don't even play bass but here I am enjoying your instrument porn  sick bass bro!


----------



## lewstherin006 (Jan 12, 2015)

Congrats bro these are awesome!


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Jan 12, 2015)

And it's decided.....I'm putting the money down for a Dingwall.

HNBD!


----------



## Sepultorture (Jan 13, 2015)

i've been a dingwall fan from the moment i got to try out an afterburner, and i have to say i'm in love with these basses. these have knocked any bass i have wanted or wanted to try right off the list and have become the only bass i want now.

the absolute comfort of the arm carve, as well as the prestige guitar like neck and the tonal amazingness of that low B, make this beast my now go to anything for bass, but man after putting it on series, i was beyond sold, i hunger for one of these now, the aggression of these in series, and how well a few dingwall players have told me the series mode translates so well in a live setting, i'm down and saving for one right now


----------



## SamSam (Jan 17, 2015)

Got mine yesterday tuned to F#! The quality is great, on par with Ibanez prestige gear. The green wasn't exactly a neon as I was expecting but it is a really nice deep finish and it does light up nicely. That f# feel like it could flatten a building too!


----------



## xwmucradiox (Jan 17, 2015)

How are the fretboard edges, fret ends, and the neck finish? Are they rolled over or sharp like most Chinese builds?


----------



## crg123 (Jan 17, 2015)

d00by said:


> Yes, the dingwall photos look more like lime green, but youre right its more like a pea green. But yep, either way I love it to death. Im a fan of all greens!



wierd it looks lime green in this as well: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EHkMzIdHe_w

as well as https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nrsvm_usgf0


----------



## SamSam (Jan 18, 2015)

The neck finish is perfect. Incredibly smooth and lightly applied. The fret ends are fine, not rounded of but none protrude, the are well finished and even. The fret board edges are also seem less on mine


----------



## gingerman (Jan 18, 2015)

Anybody knows of any soundclips showing how this kind of pickup configuration (2 in series mode) differs from anything else? I couldn't find any yet, but I'm hoping that with all these recent NG-2 NBDs there is a chance to finally hear what the thing is about...

I've seen Nolly's "rig rundown" video, but I dislike his tone (too much distorition); Besides, he doesn't show the difference between pickup settings. 
I've seen Alberto Rigoni's video, but I don't think he engages "bridge and middle in series" config, if his bass has it at all.
I've seen a few NG-2 videos, but none focuses on that specific pickup configuration or decent sound quality at all


----------



## LordCashew (Jan 18, 2015)

SamSam said:


> That f# feel like it could flatten a building too!



Clips.


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Jan 19, 2015)

Just ordered an NG-2 in Ferarri Red, but none will be available until September! Oh the agony haha. can't wait to get it though, will be well worth the wait.


----------



## xwmucradiox (Jan 19, 2015)

AlexWadeWC said:


> Just ordered an NG-2 in Ferarri Red, but none will be available until September! Oh the agony haha. can't wait to get it though, will be well worth the wait.



Where did you order from? I've seen notes about dealers getting NG2s in the next two months.


----------

